# I7 950 D0 4Ghz Temps/Voltages



## Exphius (Nov 17, 2011)

I have my I7 950 D0 Overclocked to 4.032Ghz with the following Temps and Bios settings was wondering if someone wouldn't mind taking a look at em.  I just changed out the stock fans on my H70 with a Pair of Coolermaster Sickleflows and cleaned of the stock Thermal Paste and replaced it with AC MX-4 which I applied with the vertical line method.  My temps have gone up from the stock Thermal/Fan combo a couple of degrees.

Quick Specs:
Haf-X
EVGA Classified 3 Mobo
I7-950 (D0 Stepping) OC'd to 4.032Ghz
Corsair Dominator GT 1600Mhz (OC'd to 1753Mhz
Corsair H70 w/Push/Pull Cooler Master Sickleflows
Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Paste
Corsair AX1200 PSU
x2 GTX 480's SLI
WD Caviar Black SATA 6G 1TB

Ambient Temp Approx 22 Degrees Celcius
IDLE Temps          Prime95 Load Temps
Core 0 = 45          Core 0 = 74
Core 1 = 40          Core 1 = 69
Core 2 = 46          Core 2 = 72
Core 3 = 38          Core 3 = 67

Bios Settings
ACPI - Enabled
ACPI Suspend Type - S1(POS)
Speedstep - Disabled
Turbo Mode - Disabled
CxE Function - Disabled
Hyperthreading - Enabled
VDroop - Enabled

CPU Settings
BCLK - 175Mhz
Multiplier - 23
MCH Strap - Auto
Uncore Frequency - 3506Mhz (x20)
Spread Spectrum - Disabled
CPU Vcore - 1.275v
CPU VTT Voltage - Auto (+0mv)
CPU PLL Vcore - 1.8v
IOH PLL Vcore - 1.8v
QPI PLL Vcore - 1.1v
DIMM Voltage - 1.65v
IOH Vcore - 1.1v
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage - 1.5v
ICH Vcore - 1.1v
CPU Impedence - Auto
QPI Signal Compensation - Auto


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2011)

Your temps look good.  I'm just starting to oc the exact same cpu.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2011)

You have some interesting voltages,  and a nice vcore.  Have you prime tested yet at that vcore?  If you fail,  try increasing ioh vcore and cpu pll vcore.  I'd also try to reduce ram voltage,  but you might have to increase qpi voltage to do it.  See if the ram will run at 1.6v,  and maybe tighten the timings,  it helps with first gen i7s.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks very well for me, voltage and temps are good, nice work


----------



## Exphius (Nov 17, 2011)

Temps are ok, believe it or not I was getting better temps with the Stock Paste and Fans on my H70.  After putting the Sickleflows on with some AC MX-4 my temps rose about 2-3 degrees which I'm puzzled by.  I was playing with my voltage, brought the CPU PLL Vcore up from 1.8 to 1.85, the IOH Vcore from 1.1 to 1.2, the QPI PLL Vcore from 1.1 to 1.2 and my DIMM Voltage down from 1.65 (Stock Rating per Corsair Dominator GT Specs) to 1.6 and I had to default my Bios to get back into Windows cause it would BSOD after I saved the Bios settings and tried to reboot.


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 17, 2011)

You get worse temps because the stock fans are high quality rad fans. They have high static pressure, and they were chosen specifically for the thick/dense fins of the H70 rad. I know because I have both that CPU and that cooler. I have tested countless fans on it, and the stock fans are at the very top. Those sickleflow fans don't have the pressure to compete. Also, the stock paste is high quality as well (not that MX-4 isn't). They put shin etsu x23 on there. Not sure which one exactly, but I replaced mine with x23-7783D and it performed a bit better than every other paste.

I would put those stock fans back on if you want the best temps possible at the moment. They have an annoying whine but they perform.

Side note: your vcore is very low for a 950. I wouldn't be surprised if your system crashed under heavy load. Make sure you do a 24 hour burn with prime95 / OCCT linpack, etc. I prefer OCCT for the informative graphs and logs it produces. You can see if there are dips in voltage/performance and such.

I also don't recommend using Auto on the VTT voltage. You should take the time to isolate your bclk, then find the correct vcore while upping multiplier. After that, mess with your RAM and VTT to find the perfect combo. VTT is going to influence your CPU core temps, btw.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 17, 2011)

Those temps seem pretty good to me. U can try lowering your vcore a bit to drop temps but u will have to check stability. I use linx. If u can get through 20 passes in that well id say its pretty stable. My 930 does around 1.22 vcore @ 4ghz so u might be lucky and be able to drop it a bit. Good luck.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2011)

You may also want to turn off VDroop and stick with the manual settings, that way you know what is happening...not adjusted for.

Temps are good, idle and max.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2011)

I did a big maintenance on my own system,  with my 950 at 4ghz,  I don't go past 69c under max load now.  I am going to try to reduce vcore even more and get it lower.  The 950s are nice,  DO stepping cpus.......


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 18, 2011)

@Exphius,

Do a 25 pass run of LinX at 25000 problem size.

Use the latest binaries.


----------

